# This is why I enjoy hunting pheasants......



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the most enjoyable part of pheasant hunting for me, spending time with my kids.....


----------



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, and this....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good lord, I have seen a combine that old in a long time.  Nice pictures though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

timag, very good, that's what it is all about. (nice line of roosters there too) :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Good lord, I have seen a combine that old in a long time.  Nice pictures though.


The farmer probably aint into debt up to his eyeballs either! :wink:

Nice pics! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord, I have seen a combine that old in a long time.  Nice pictures though.
> ...


You have to spend money to make money if farming. As long as you stay on top of your payments have don't over buy you will be ok. Besides new equipment doesn't break down as much, you can do more fast and more efficient. So its a better deal.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

If you told a banker you have to spend money to make money and you wanted a loan based on that fact alone he would probably laugh in your face. Its all about collateral and what you have that is worth something.

I am also willing to bet that you have never had a bad year when your crop is half of what it has averaged. The kind of year when you lose money on the inputs of your crop alone (seed, fertilizer, fuel, spray), and that is not including machinery payments. I know that when you have that kind of year a 23 thousand dollar combine payment will be ice breaker.

I do agree that you do have to spend some money on upkeep and such, but it is a much wiser idea to have money ahead of you in case of a bad year as such happening, and it will at some time in the future. I know of people who have all their money tied up in land and machinery and it is an uphill battle to get out of that and be credit free.

Just my two cents, I guess I was told you use what you got and if it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Before this turns into an argument over farming, I'm going to say that if you want to go back and forth over farming between yourselves take it to PM's.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

tigman, nice photos. I hope to be doing the same next fall. Just bought my son a shotgun to start practicing. I will have a new bird hunter and bird dog next season. :beer:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree Timag, nothing better that a day in the field with the kids (although one of mine is a quadruped)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

pheasantslayer said:


> If you told a banker you have to spend money to make money and you wanted a loan based on that fact alone he would probably laugh in your face. Its all about collateral and what you have that is worth something.
> 
> I am also willing to bet that you have never had a bad year when your crop is half of what it has averaged. The kind of year when you lose money on the inputs of your crop alone (seed, fertilizer, fuel, spray), and that is not including machinery payments. I know that when you have that kind of year a 23 thousand dollar combine payment will be ice breaker.
> 
> ...


You look at the glass half full, I look at it half empty. :beer:


----------



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

blhunter3, I know it's an old combine, but it's the only one we have that has a "rooster head". LOL


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still a cool picture. A black and white in that would look incredible. Looks like you will have to shoot more next year. :beer:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the pics. Made me wanna share mine. We got a combine w/ a "rooster head" on it too but I can't seem to figure out how to make the pic small enough! Nevermind, I guess our tractor pic will have to work for now.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the pic.


----------



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I live from pheasant season to pheasant season

I missed pheasant hunting last fall with my knee in the brace, just starting to walk sorta normal now...I can't wait for this fall


----------

